# Nala-bunny's wall-of-shame (please contribute!)



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a couple extra days off from work this week and decided to use some of that spare time for a fun project - publicly shaming my family! Here are some of the many things our menagerie is guilty of... I can't wait to see what the rest of you come up with .


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2019)

More shames!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## A & B (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't have anything great or really funny but I'll share the ones I do have. I'll get some of our other pets later for sure. Evie doesn't really do anything bad but Bugs is certainly unique 

Oh and I edited them from my Snapchat because that's the easiest way I could think of.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2019)

That DBF pic is even more convincing than the ones I have of Gaz! Not feeling bad about messes made me extra sad that I can't find my best picture of what Nala and Gazzles used to do to phone books.


----------



## A & B (Oct 31, 2019)

Because nobody else is sharing their pictures I'm going to keep sharing mine if that's okay with you.

Not only does Bugs chew up the boxes but he pushes the cardboard and hay mess out of the box just because he likes to push my buttons. I've never tried giving the bunnies a phone book! Thanks for the idea!

Last night my mom and I went to the Dollar Tree. While we were there I found a mini Christmas tree and I just had to get it. During school yesterday I spent all day making the bunnies Christmas lists because I'm weird like that. This tree is the most deformed tree I've ever seen but it's also cute because it's interesting looking, you know? My boyfriend spent all night making fun of the tree and how I have a serious spending problem. 

Also, can we just take a second to appreciate that Evie got her head stuck in a paper bag last night and instead of helping her I took pictures. No wonder she can't stand me, lol. 

I tried getting pictures of our other pets but my mom's dog attacked me and the other animals wouldn't sit still. Her freaking dog is crazy. I'm the only person he hates when I don't even mess with him like how my sisters and brother do. I also couldn't locate my sister's cat.


----------



## A & B (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm bored so I'm going to share a few pictures I've gotten recently. I did finally find my sister's cat, Benjamin, after he showed up on the porch yesterday.


----------



## margot (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome! When they were little, Nala and Gaz liked to get into my wine so I started drinking it from a cup with a lid and straw in order to thwart them... they knew what was in the cup and saw me drinking through the straw, so they were trying to figure out how to use the straw, too. I love that my bunns aren't the only ones crazy enough to try to use a straw .


----------



## StellaBunny (Jan 24, 2020)

My little girl decided she wanted to see what's above he couch then fell into my shirt


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 25, 2020)

If mom puts to much litter in my box I remove what I need so it's the right amount. 
After mom cleaned up the hay pieces I didnt eat, I chewed open the bag, (ignoring the fresh hay I was given).
And finally, the litter my mom gets has a picture of a ferret so if I can get to it I chew the face off and make a mess.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2020)

Our avatar Nikki sound asleep, on her back, legs in the air with her tongue sticking out! She used to sleep like that in her hay rack and liked sleeping behind the toilet on the tile--she was a world-class sleeper.


----------

